# Wiped out



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

He is very cute, wish you the best of luck. Congrates on the new puppy.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

It will get better soon and you will get some sleep! Good luck with your little buddy.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Both of you are adorable. Puppies are so much work, but so worth it. Good luck with the show scene, too! I used to take my boxer puppies to puppy matches for fun. Maybe you can do that while you are waiting to see how he turns out.


----------

